# STEROIDS FORUM > SARMs (Selective Androgen Receptor Modulators) Information Forum >  SARMS S4 legallity in Australia?

## HeavyDuty2

Do any Aussie members know the legal status of SARMS in Australia??? I'm assuming they are legal to import at present because they are new to the market & there is no official status on them yet, but I guessing it's only a matter of time before the clowns at customs start seizing them?

----------


## shearered

SARMs S4 is very new, and I think it is legal. I would order some while you can. Stock up

----------


## tonyd

what's the status of S4 now for Australia ?

----------


## tonyd

> Do you need some medicines?


wtf ??

----------


## bass

LOL...it looks like spam...

----------


## goof82

what wont customs start seizing here  :Frown:  but still curious to know if anyone has imported some in?

----------


## Mox Nix

Edit

----------


## Mr.Rose

I've imported heaps. It's legal now because it hasn't been classified as a class III illicit substance. Stock up on it if you like before the FDA cracks down on it. IMHO S1 through to S4 are rubbish, there is a reason they have been dumped for newer trials, waiting for S5 and beyond, maybe they will have better results with less sides. I just order it in for my clients, i wouldnt touch the stuff, rather waste my money on AAS.

----------


## Drilltone

G'day mate just wondering what site you order sarms from, there seems to be a million of them, and do u know the quality or Lions ar-r research chemicals as i have just ordered Liquid S4 from them..

----------


## one_more_risk

hi guys im a newbee......and just wondering if the aussis were able to get samrs through customs without any issue i want to order some next week wednesday from (rui).......also does anyone have any info on detection times of sarms ...cheers

----------


## OH REALLY

i only know of one source that is shipping to Australia.. Unless they stopped, feel free to shoot me a pm or email me

----------


## Sypher209

Hey guys im new to the forum, reading and learning as much as I can, looking into starting my first cycle in a few months. Im from Australia too, wondering about this S4 stuff and getting it to Aus aswell, man I hate Aus customs.....

How did you go with the order one_more_risk?

----------


## daveblacktown

edit, marcus

----------


## Sypher209

> Im in eastern australia and I recently imported some Ostarine mk-2866 30ML 25mg/ML with no probs, on the mail declaration it said tea tree extract and customs didnt open it. I didnt get it from Lions i got it from the other place for $149 plus postage which came to a total of $176. I received it relatively quick about 1 1/2 weeks


Would love to know bout this! lol

----------


## OH REALLY

I love how no one reads the post ... every one just skips every thing and types.... the answer is above so stop asking the same questions

----------


## Sypher209

Guilty as charged, should have read it more thoughroughly, cheers mate.

----------


## Sypher209

Well I went ahead and ordered some S4 from AR-R , will let you guys know how it goes, hopefully it gets here into Aus!!

----------


## OH REALLY

why is any one still using s4 we should all be getting ostarine

----------


## Sypher209

> why is any one still using s4 we should all be getting ostarine


Could you elaborate as to why ya believe this mate?, Just learnin more about SARMs myself and would like an experienced opinion, cheers.

----------


## sixoner

> why is any one still using s4


this is a very intriguing question...

guess nobody gives a shit about their eyesight and a bunch of cash for minimal results

I have yet to see one log where somebody says this stuff is worth it, quite the contrary...please if any of you guys can still see in a couple of weeks please update with your results

----------


## Sypher209

Well, recieved my S4 in Aus today, took a couple weeks but got through, no worries. Will probably try this then some Ostarine next time to see how they go.

----------


## sixoner

whats your proposed plan with the anadrine sypher, just curious bro??

----------


## one_more_risk

can someone please tell me is ar-r the same as RUI-products

----------


## sixoner

yes same co.

----------


## Sypher209

Hey man, well since its so damn hard to find proper AAS in this country, I am gonna cut down a bit for a few weeks then cycle it at 50mg every day, 25mg in the morning and 25mg pre workout. I want to see how the gains are in the gym once I am back into the swing of things, taking a few days off for new years first.

----------


## sixoner

right on bro let us know how it goes..it has been reported as being suppressive in some logs probably best to have some sort of pct chems on hand to be safe, good luck...you are aware of the vision sides??

----------


## Sypher209

Yeah I have heard that its not quite as bad if kept to 2 25mg doses, not like some I have seen doing 50 straight up or more. Will let you guys know how it all goes, I dont have any PCT chems but will go ahead without them, and update to see how things go. Excited to start and see how it goes in the gym, bet its nothing like real AAS, never done any AAS...yet, learning more about everything first.

----------


## sixoner

right on, well keep us posted.. from the logs I have read seems like anadrine is a waste of money @ 25mg ed. seems like you gotta take higher doses,and go through the vision loss to see any significant effect albeit minimal....

----------


## Sypher209

Yeah ill see how it goes, but would love to see how it fairs up against ostarine when I get some of that next time.

----------


## marcus006

> can someone please tell me is ar-r the same as RUI-products


also wondering

----------


## sixoner

yes same co.

----------


## Forthelooks

It can make it into the country... for now.. who knows when they'll change the rules to in the future.

----------

